# How many bikes ???



## VERVE 29er (Aug 17, 2005)

How many bikes have you owned over the entire period of your cycling life?

How many do you own currently?

I'm embarased to admit, but may come out of my shell if someone else here has as bad of an addiction as me.

Currently I only own two bikes.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I've owned three, not including my child hood huffy and murray. I currently own 2, my commuter and my mtb.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

19 total, including childhood bikes. I bought all but the first two (parents bought them - I was under 10) and I can still remember every one. This number represents an average of just one every other year of my life, so it doesn't seem that bad.
6 currently - nothing fancy - couple of cruisers, coffee shop bike, ss, rigid, and soft tail


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

10bikes

Younger days
this bike in the picture
2 ten speeds
Mongoose BMX
.........................................
older days
Canodale M500
Target 50 dollar FS
Zieg Lam (bought at Costco)
Kona Sinky
Specialized Big Hit
Azonic Recoil


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

*That bike kicks A$$*



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> 10bikes
> 
> Younger days
> this bike in the picture
> ...


Did you ever take it off of any sweet jumps?


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

I only have 1. 

I did have 2.


----------



## geebee (Oct 21, 2005)

*bikes*

10 over my life, 8 of which I currently own.
Not including bikes bought as donors for mods etc.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

sgltrak said:


> 19 total, including childhood bikes. I bought all but the first two (parents bought them - I was under 10) and I can still remember every one. This number represents an average of just one every other year of my life, so it doesn't seem that bad.
> 6 currently - nothing fancy - couple of cruisers, coffee shop bike, ss, rigid, and soft tail


We're tied. I've had 19 bikes since I gave up my tricycle, and have 6 at the moment: a mtbike-turned-roadie, a real road bike, 3 FS mtbikes and a BMX cruiser. All but one have FS bike have seen action in the last year.

Kathy :^)


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

19

Trike
Raleigh Chopper
Raleigh Burner BMX
Orange Clockwork DX
Marin (Can't remember other than I broke it within 3 days!)
Giant ATX Team XC Custom
Giant XcX DS1 Custom
Intense Tracer Custom
Specialized M4 Custom
Cove G-Spot Custom
Salsa Ala Carte Custom
Intense Spider (Never got to ride it, got an offer I couldn't refuse before I got to build it up)
Transition Preston FR custom
Transition Preston FR XC build custom
Intense Uzzi VPX Custom
Intense Tracer number 2 custom
Transition DirtBag x 2

I currently only have the Uzzi the Tracer number 2 and the DirtBags but they're soon to be joined by a Dekerf Implant, a 2 Transition Vagrants, another Preston, and possibly another Intense later next year!

Yeah a couple of them are loaned out to some of my team riders but still, I have too many bikes and not enough time to ride em! And don't ask me to count the times the specs chainged on most of the customs!


----------



## GrantB (Jan 10, 2004)

I am about to have my fourth mtb. That will make four bikes actually built up for me right now; an XC racy full suspension bike (the one on the way), an XC racy hardtail, a steel roadbike and a singlespeed currently built around my first mountain bike, a cro-moly Trek 930. I still have a Klein Attitude frame that I have to sell or something.

This level of bike consumption is the sweet spot for me, I think. Well, probably a little past the sweet spot. Everything I could ever desire for racing and fun.


----------



## imridingmybike (Jan 16, 2005)

VERVE 29er said:


> How many bikes have you owned over the entire period of your cycling life?
> 
> How many do you own currently?
> 
> ...


23 if you are counting separate make and model - many more than that if you count individual frames and builds.

Here's the list:

20" hand me down special

20" girls bike from police bike auction

20" Mongoose BMX (hand me down)

20" Mongoose BMX (replacement after the above was stolen)

1984'ish Schwinn Mesa Runner - my first MTB!

Diamondback Ascent

Mongoose IBOC

Trek Aluminum (8000?)

Performace M002

CDale Super V

Dagger Amp style

Performance M007

(6) Kestrel Rubicon (had six or so of these - some "comp" models for XC racing and some "SX" models for DH.

GT Tequesta - bought and stripped for parts

Giant Carbon hard tail

(15) GT Idrive 1.0 - I went through about 15 of these - I broke all of them - some build for xc racing, some as trail bikes

Giant AC 1

Foes FXR

Bianchi Alphana - road bike 

Guerciotti - road bike

Raleigh - road bike

Diamondback XTS Moto - road twice and sold

Intense M1

So is the final tally 23 or 42?


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Trike

Little girl's bike w/banana seat

Schwinn 3-speed cruiser

Specialized HardRock Sport rigid mtb

Trek 4500 hardtail (stolen on 10/21/01 @ 5:15pm approx.)

Trek 4900 WSD hardtail (replacing above)

SC Blur FS

Grand total: 7


----------



## The SS Boz (Apr 12, 2004)

back in tha day:

the trike
2 bmx bikes murray/huffy types
a jcpenney 10 speed road bike

now:

1989 Mongoose IBOC Comp
1997 Trek 930
2000 Cannnondale CAAD4 Saeco road bike
2001 Litespeed Toccoa
2002 SC Superlight

9 total


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Not many... I ride them till they basically fall apart...

After the trike...

20" Windsor (it wast just not cutting it when I hit 12)
24" Benotto ROAD BIKE 10 sp (died from broken downtube at the headtube joint after a harsh landing)
26" Benotto Monte Bello 12 sp - My first MTB!! circa 1990. It was just a beefed up steel road frame. It later evolved a little making it lighter until it hit like 35 pounds. Stolen back in 2000.

Turbo Excess full suspension - a Wally-World bike that with luv'n'care hit 2600 miles of road/aggro trail riding. Mostly stock, except for clipless pedals and a rim I had to replace due to busting it against a curb. Stolen back in 2001/2002.

Alubike Reactor - Just a notch up the Excess... but dressed with full Deore and front Avid Mech brake (being a deore disc at the rear) and Manitou SX fork. Sold in 2003 to a friend of mine, it's now sitting just along with my current bike in my apartment. Still going strong.

Giant Warp DS1 '03... Stock except for clipless. Beautiful ride. Had to sell it when I was preparing our wedding back in 2004 with just 600 miles on it.

Giant Warp DS2 '04, upgraded to discs. Bought used in '05... when I got it, it needed tons of luv'n'care. It was like picking up an strayed dog... it was all beaten up and plain suked. Now it runs smooth wouldn't it be for the crappy fork. I love the warps.

So, that makes it 6 bikes for close to 24 years of riding and 15 of MTB'ing.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

*13*

13

68 CCM Charger - banana seat and ape hanger bars
72 Sekine 10 speed
81 Peugot 10 speed
87 Kuwahar Shasta mtb
89 Stumpjumper Team
96 Trek Y22
98 Kona Explosif frame (still ride)
97 Rocky Mountain Spice frame
00 Titus Loco Moto frame
02 Cove Stiffee frame
03 Turner 5 Spot frame (still ride)
04 IRO Mark V frame road fixie (still ride)
?? Phobia anxiety frame (still ride)


----------



## OregonMTB (Sep 1, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> 10bikes
> 
> Younger days
> this bike in the picture
> ...


That is one sweet single speed with dual crown forks!!!! I bet you wish you had that bike now!

The old days:
Huffy #54 with MX seat and fenders!
Schwinn Scrambler with plastic mags and Tange fork
The Huffer (a brown/burgandy Huffy 10 speed with one brake that I used to due centuries on)
1988 Trek 400T (actually a sweet road bike for only $400 new).
Pro-Flex 754 (bought it for a $1000--rode it until everything wore out--sold it for $450 in 1997 on mtbr)
1997 Santa Cruz Heckler (I broke it after 5 years of serious riding).

The current stable:
2000 Ibis Mojo (currently my singlespeed--my former race bike)
2002 Superlight (replaced the Heckler when it broke) I ride this at night.
199? Landshark road bike with Campy (Sweet frame!)
1991 Haro U-series (actually a sweet bike)
199? Trek 8900 Carbon (I bought it for the cranks--it is a really light frame!)
199? Ibis Mojo with handjob (the ugly bike with orange/purple/magura/SRAM Betsy!)
2001 Brodie Devo (the stupid and heavy bike)
1989 Ibis SS (I just sold it--and no, it was not a singlespeed)

And of course--many of the bikes have been built up in many variations!!!

14 total in 34 years of life!


----------



## stillkeen (Mar 22, 2005)

Owned two childhood bikes.

Now I've got ...

XC MTB
SS MTB
Road bike
Old bike I'm looking after for a friend ... probably for the rest of my life.

Also, bike projects that are not complete.

New Zion SS
Fixed gear road bike

Add to this a trail bike next year ... that's not too bad is it?


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Classic bike*



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> 10bikes
> 
> Younger days
> this bike in the picture
> ...


You probably had the coolest bike on the block with that.


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

VERVE 29er said:


> How many bikes have you owned over the entire period of your cycling life?
> 
> How many do you own currently?


...entire period of your cycling life? nine
How many do you own currently? two: ht & road


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Earliest I can remember:

Kiddie seat on the back of my Dad's Custom Claud Butler (which used to be my Grandad's race bike)

Tricycle

Raleigh Budgie

Raleigh Chipper

Raleigh Chopper

Piranha BMX - probably the heaviest bike I ever owned, the cast metal wheels didn't help.

Mongoose Supergoose frame with Skyways (wish I still had that one).

Raleigh Record road bike

89 Hardrock Comp

91 Stumpjumper Team - loved that bike, triple-butted prestige, Suntour XC Pro gruppo, custom paint job, stolen by crackheads.

97 Rockhopper Comp

No name Indonesian beater bike

02 Stumpjumper HT

04 Turner Burner frame (bought on Friday).

After the tricycle that makes 12.

Currently owned: 1 1/2.


----------



## artnshel (Jul 10, 2004)

I worked for Schwinn for 5 years so that inflated the numbers
Currently 3 complete bikes plus 7 frames:

Road:
Schwinn Fastback Road Frame with Campy
Colnago Bi Titan frame
Schwinn Paramount 853 steel frame

Complete MTB, fs:
Schwinn Straight 6
Lens Leviathan 29er

Mtb frames:
Titus Racer X
2 - 4 Bangers
Schwinn Homegrown hardtail(control tech)
Schwinn Rocket 88

Previous 12
8 MTB's:
Schwinn Homegrown Factory FS
Schwinn Homegrown Factory (Anodizing Inc)
Moots YBB
Turner Burner
Proflex 855
Kona Ti 
Diamond Back Apex
Specialized Rockhopper

24" Bmx cruiser

3 Road bikes:
Schwinn Peloton cyclocross
Serotta Davis Phinney
Bridgestone Bonded aluminum


----------



## DaveX (Feb 10, 2004)

Big Wheel

Little red AMF bike (my parents still have it)

Red coaster brake Ross

Laser BMX

Nishiki Sport 10 speed

Nishiki Riviera 12 speed

93 Giant Sedona mtb 

94 Kona Kilauea 

94 Cannodale R600 road bike (stored at my parents)

97 I.F. Deluxe (still ride)

02 Titus Switchblade (sold last month)

05 Litespeed Solano Road 

06 Titus Moto-lite


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*mmm...lets see...11*

Started out on a lime green hand me down bike with solid tires & training wheels.
1st real bike was a 1973 Raleigh
2nd bike was 1976 Sears Free Spirit 24" 10-speed
3rd bike was a Western Flyer BMX with Skywheels.
1st Mtn Bike was a HT Gary Fisher Mamba
2nd Mtb polished bare frame Kinesis HT
3rd Sunn Xchox (1st dual suspension)
4th Airborne Ti Roadie (campy groupo)
5th Aeon Isis SL
6th K2 Brass Monkey HT (1st SS)
7th GT Roadie
8th Giant VT

total of 5 bikes in the stable today

I think thats all


----------



## mzungo (Sep 14, 2004)

Damn this is a scarey thread as its made me take stock of the last 5 years.

1. supermarket bike no name weighed a tone broke it.
2. NRS fast but no bounce 
3.Trek liquid, i could never get comfy on it, i think the sales guy did a number on me he said it was what i wanted and i fell fer it.
4. Giant VT should have kept it but was seduced by gravity.
5. Demo 8 to heavey sold it for a lighter freeride rig number 6
6.Gt Ruckus Flowta, broke my spine on this one and sold it(just could not get on it again)
7. Yeti 575 saw the frame had to have it, but did not like the single pivotness of it sold it.
8. Specialised Stumpjumper 120 nice bit of kit But i wanted to get back into the freeride thing so ...........sold it bought Number 9
9.2006 Stinky Big bouncing big grining machine.

Think i'll cut up the credit card now..lol


----------



## CDtofer (Nov 4, 2004)

*Dont remember the ones I had as a kid...*

2004 Turner Burner (bought as frame, still waiting to build up)
2000 Dakar Expert (bought as frame, built up)
1994 Trek 7000 (bought full rigid and upgraded every part but frame over 6 years. Became a HT in 98 when I put one of those silver Judys on it, later it had a yellow SxTi) 
1994 Giant ATX 770 
1993 Specialized Hard Rock (school bike)
1992 Gary Fisher HKEK
1992 Trek 820 (first true mountain bike bought, used to get to class)
199? Fuji Outland? (Loaner bike I found in a tree with no front wheel. Drivetrain was so rusted it could only be used as a SS. Bought an old wheel off someone at school and two brand new tires that seemed huge at the time but were prolly like 2.0s. Worked great in the snow though...used to get to class)

Somewhere in there I had a Schwinn Hybrid for a semester or so before I gave it to my Dad. Also rode a friends Bridgestone around for half a year (remember those???) I had a polished Murray MTB throughout my teens. It was my first bike with 24 speeds, big tires and you had to love the cool thumb friction shifters! The only bike I remember from my childhood was a yellow and black Schwinn with the big ole banana seat that I learned to ride on. Originally it had training wheels on it, I had it for 7 years I think.


----------



## Ottoreni (Jan 27, 2004)

*Yes!*

_The old days:_
_Huffy #54 with MX seat and fenders!_

Yes, that Huffy you are riding takes me back in a time warp!

I remember seeing th commercials on TV. The boy riding his bike through a puddle, the camera zooming in on the tires splashing through the puddles! That was the bike back in 1975? I was too young for it, but my older brother go it as a x-mas present. 
My brother gave it to me as a hand-me-down around 1979. By that time it had a '10 speed seat' and the fenders and numbers had been removed. I rode that thing through middle school, mid 1980's. All my buddies thought it was the strangest looking BMX frame.

After that, it sat at the back corner of my parent's yard, behind the shed, with the original front tire, until 1999 or 2000. I always thought I would build her up again, the memory and the miles I had on that bike, but once I started a family, I told my dad to do whatever he wanted to do with it. It went out in the garbage.

Now that I think of it, that would have made a cool first frame for my kid.

Thanks for the picture and the flashback!


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

*28 and counting...*

Lets see if I can figure this out: Alot of bikes in my BMX days (early 80s):

BMX:
Scwhinn Sting
Schwinn Predator
GT Pro
Hutch Pro (chrome)
Hutch Pro (white) - one of my favorite bikes
Hutch Pro (24 inch) - one of my favorite bikes 
GHP Pro (24 inch)
Torker Pro
CW Racing Pro
Profile Pro (24 inch)
Mosh (24 inch) - late 90s to early 2000s
Pro Concept (24 inch) - late 90s version
Free Agent Pro

MTBs:
GT Timberline (no susp - early 90s)
GT Avalanche LE
Specialized FSR XC
Schwinn Moab
Jamis Dakar - still have
Specialized Epic Pro
Specialized S-Works Epic - (Favorite MTB) - still have
Specialized S-Works Hard Tail - still have

Road:
Motobecane Jubilee (circa 1970s) - still have
Cannondale R800 (early 90s)
Giant TCR2 - still have
Specialized Roubaix - still have
Giant TCR Team (favorite road bike) - still have

Track:
Bianchi Pista
Bianchi Pista Concept 2005 (one of my all time favorite bikes) - still have
About to own a Bianchi Pista Concept 2006 (on order - should arrive first week of Dec)

Yes I have a problem. 

What I want: A fully custom Seven - its on my list to eventually own.


----------



## joeywv (Dec 14, 2004)

*i have had 26!!!*

i have had 26 mtb, road and cross bikes in 12 years! thats not including bmx bikes from back in the day or frames that were broken and replaced under waranty(5 of those). i do not to want list all of them so here are some highlights. 
mtb:
02 soulcraft option 3.
01kona hei hei
93 mongoose rockadile
94 mongoose rockadile
98 fisher joshua y
00 fisher level betty
03 fisher sugar 1
06 fisher x-cal
road:
04 c-dale 1000
03 klien q-carbon pro

i only have three bikes right now. 06 x-cal with full xtr. 05 redline conquest pro and a super old trek 520 setup as a fixie.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Lucky 13 I believe*

Currently 3

Road
Freeride/DH
XC

All hardtails.

6 more in the house that belong to other family members.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*~15 - if you include the red tricycle i had as a kid...*



VERVE 29er said:


> How many bikes have you owned over the entire period of your cycling life?
> 
> How many do you own currently?
> 
> ...


i think i've owned approximately 14 bikes including the tricycle. there may be a few bikes i had as a kid that i can't remember but of the ones i can remember i had:

a red trike
a pink bike that my dad accidentally ran over with the car (because i left it lying in the driveway)
a teal bike to replace the pink one
a 1976 Motobecane Nomad (36 cm frame...which i restored a few years ago and it currently sits as "art" in my bedroom)
a 1981 Urago
a 1976 Motobecan Nomad (~51 cm frame inhereted from my mom after she stopped riding....bought at the same time as the 36 cm frame) 
a 1997 Univega hybrid
a 1998 Mongoose Surge (POS...my 1st mtn bike - i still have the frame)
a 1999 Trek 8000 (warrantied for a 2001 frame that i still have and ride)
a 2000 Bianchi Giro (road bike - currently my trainer bike)
a 2001 Trek 5200 (road bike - still riding this)
a 2002 Dean Ace 3.0 (custom frame - hated this bike with a passion and sold the frame a year after i bought it)
a 2004 pink Surly 1x1
and
a 2005 Titus Racer X

oh, and i'm 1 set of brake calipers away from building up a 3x1 franken-commuter bike with a POS steel Nashbar road frame and a pile of parts from my parts bin.

the current stable includes 9 of those bikes: 
'76 Motobecan Nomad (36 cm)
'81 Urago (in the attic waiting to be restored)
Mongoose (frame only but i probably have enough parts lying around to make it a full bike)
Trek 8000
Bianchi Giro
Trek 5200
Surly
Titus
commuter

rt


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

*20 that I can remember*

Here is a list of 20 of the bikes I have owned. Don't remember the ones before I was about 10 or 11. This is the best I can do but I am probably forgetting a couple.

Team Murrey BMX bike
Dyno Detour freestyle bike
1988 or 1989 Raleigh Pointe
1991 Diamond Back Ascent EX 
1999 GT Avalanche (I think)
2000 GT Backwoods
2001 Gary Fisher Sugar 1
2001 Lemond Nevada City (roadie)
2002 Gary Fisher Sugar 2
2002 K2 Mod 4.0 (roadie)
2000 K2 hardtail (can't remember the name)
2003 Giant TCR Composite 2 (road bike)
2002 Santa Cruz Superlight
2002 Giant XTC 1 hardtail
2003 Santa Cruz Chameleon
2004 Independent Fabrication Ti Crown Jewel (road bike)
2004 Specialized M5 S-works hardtail
2005 Ellsworth Enlightenment
2005 Ellsworth Truth
2005 KHS Flite 500 (winter and rain road bike)

I currently own four bikes. Two Ellsworth mountain bikes and two road bikes, an IF and a KHS.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*Yeahhhhh...*



VERVE 29er said:


> How many bikes have you owned over the entire period of your cycling life?.


 Too damn many. Over a hundred. I currently own 15 bikes, none of which are ridable.

Earliest to latest:

'86 **** *** - the bike I learned to love cycling on but am too embarrassed to admit I own.

'86 Cannondale SM600 - yeah, the bright yellow one with the 24" rear wheel & rollercams.

'89 Trimble Carbon Cross - The full Ringle/Grafton/m900 build. Custom Hanebrink fork, etc...

'90 Fisher CR-7 - The Mantis XCR copy with the Aluminum front & Steel rear.

'90 Trimble Carbon Cross - Chopped & refinished frame, custom machined disc adapters, full '05 Campy 30spd drivetrain, custom Marzocchis, custom cranks, etc... blah blah blah, another bike I don't ride.

'91 Mountain Goat Deluxe - My dream (steel) bike. Mint. Campy. Ohhhh baby look at those fillets... and that tubing... and that paint... and that seat binder... and that paint.. and that paint...

'91 Fisher SuperCaliber - A copy of I forget what. Shining example of what happens to all aluminum frames eventually.

'92 Ibis Trials comp - "Hmmm... trials is hard."

'92 Trek 8900 - The purple, 3tube carbon one with full first generation xtr. Awful geometry as usual. Raced the hell out of this one, and hated every minute of it.

'92 Klein Attitude - When Klein was Klein. Gator Linear Fade, baby. 17 lbs.

93 Trek Y frame prototypes - No comment.

'93 Funk ProComp frame & fork - The fattest (not phattest) bike I've ever seen. Looks like a tank. Rides like one. Great in the snow.

'93 Mantis Flying V - The most exotic bike I have the pleasure of owning. My dream bike, decked out to the nines in full aftermarket regailia, and all of it brand bootstompin new.

'94 Mantis Profloater - Bastardized into a full-blown trail bike with a Shiver, m960 & the rest. Several custom machined/fabbed bits.

'95 Mountain Goat Whiskeytown Racer- Cyclocrossed to the hilt. As close to a road bike as I'll probably ever get again. Made from all the leftover mtb parts I had from all my other projects, probably the most impressive bike I own. With a little bar tape & some valve cores, it'll be my only rider. If only I had a car to get the the bike shop with...

Feel good about your 2 bike addiction, it could be a lot worse.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Lots 

Since I started tracking a few years back I have had 17 bikes. Only a couple of those were virgin rigs. Most were built with hand me down parts from frames that were replaced for one reason or another. Being in and around shops for most of my life I have always swapped out bikes, frames, and parts before they break or wear out. That's my excuse and I am sticking to it.


----------



## deoreo (Aug 26, 2005)

My list:

Big Wheel
16" gold & white kiddie bike
1979 Schwinn Hurricane 5 (20" moto-style 5-speed bike)
Early 80's Webco BMX
1987 Nishiki Modulus road bike
1988 Cannondale R500 road bike
1989 Raleigh Chill mountain bike
Unknown BMX converted to Trials bike
2001 Cannondale CAAD5 R3000 road bike
2000 Giant NRS1
Zoo Mod Trials bike
2005 Giant Reign (frame, building right now)

12 bikes.

I have others, (vintage road bikes) but the list above were/are the ones that get used.


----------



## poff (Dec 23, 2003)

List:
Owned:
1993 Merlin XLM
1998 GF Paragon
1998 7 sola
2001 Ibis Silk Ti
2002 Moots YBB
2003 Spot SS
2004 Moots Mooto X
Own:
2002 Moots Mootaineer
2004 Moots YBB SS
Just bought 7 29er SS.


----------



## Master Shake (Mar 6, 2005)

poff said:


> List:
> Owned:
> 1993 Merlin XLM
> 1998 GF Paragon
> ...


 Sooo, then it's safe to say you're a steel fan...

Nice collection!


----------



## Nonny (Sep 6, 2004)

12 total... 4 of which are currently in the collection (plus a spare frame that has not yet been built up).


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

owned? more than a handfull

currently? just one...


----------



## wrongway (Jul 26, 2005)

*cool thread!*



VERVE 29er said:


> How many bikes have you owned over the entire period of your cycling life?
> 
> How many do you own currently?
> 
> ...


owned:

tricycles
big wheel
misc. kid bikes
Team Murray BMX
Schwinn Phantom
Mongoose BMX
Diamondback Expert
Hutch Expert
Murray MTB 
Diamondback Apex
1991 GT Zaskar LE
1994.5 GT LTS 
1997 Ellsworth Dare
1999 Intense M1

still have:
1997 Le Monde Chambery carbon road bike
1996 Iron Horse THS-1 (made by Foes)
2000 GT Zaskar LE (one of the last ones made in the U.S.)
1990's Trek 820 (the wife's)
2001 Intense M1
2004 Giant VT


----------



## VERVE 29er (Aug 17, 2005)

flyingsuperpetis said:


> Too damn many. Over a hundred. I currently own 15 bikes, none of which are ridable.
> 
> Feel good about your 2 bike addiction, it could be a lot worse.


I'm not ashamed of my 2 bike collection. It's the dozens of bikes prior to these two that I'm stressing over. You're the only person that has posted more than I have had.


----------



## notequal (Nov 27, 2005)

*Good Thread For my First Post*

Let's see...

I had at least 3 bikes since I was 10 till I was 23. They were all Huffy or Murray brand bikes.
Of course there is the trike that I had when I was little.

Now I have 2 bikes:

An 03? Diamondback Topanga Comp
An 04 Gary Fisher Wahoo, which I just barely bought a few days ago as kinda a project bike. A friend of mine has a Wahoo and I want to upgrade mine to the point of insanity to show his bike up. 

Right now I'm looking to add either an Trek 8000 or a GF Hoo Koo e Koo to my collection.


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Sep 4, 2005)

Huffy Python 16" wheels
Huffy 20" wheels
Vintage Diamonback BMX (white mag wheels)
Schwinn Sidewinder 21 speeds and 26"
Dyno VFR bmx (first race bike)
Dyno Zone freestyle bike
2000 Fuji Nevada (replaced every part on it and made it a xc race bike)
Vintage lugged Aluminum Raleigh road bike (spraypainted pink and singlespeeded)
2001 Cannondale XR800 (cyclocross bike)
2002 Specialized Rockhopper (just won off Ebay)

five still reside with me complete, the rest have failed the test of time but I have salvaged all usable parts off of them which probably gives me the potential to build 3 more bikes.


----------



## andyfsr (Oct 23, 2003)

*Too many, and not enough.*

I current do not have enough bikes. Only three in the garage right now, 1 Full Suspension, 2 hard tails.

How many have I had? Again not enough, numerous BMX (Old School) bikes, Schwinn, FMF, Mongoose.

MTB's, Rocky Mountain, Pugoet, KHS, Fisher (twice) Specialized (twice).
Road. OS, Bridgestone, Bianchi, No-name brands fom younger days.


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

*only 13!!!!! I must have had some more at some time!*

--no name cruiser with banana seat that my dad and I painted camoflage (named the General Patton)

--Columbia 10 speed

--Schwinn Scrambler

--Univega 12 speed

--Mongoose bmx frame that I found in the trash dump and fitted with parts from the Scrambler

--Nishiki Cascade (hurray! first mt bike)

--PK Ripper (I really wish I had it now!)

--Fisher Mt. Tam

--Fat Chance Yo Eddy (bought a medium frame--I'm 6'2! I sold it for $400 and trade on an...)

--ancient Specialized RockHopper

These are the current bikes:
--Rocky Mountain Equipe

--Kona Hoss

--Mountain Cycles San Andreas


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

Trevor! said:


> I only have 1.


you are an embarassment! how dare you bring down the average?!?! you can bring your practical nature elsewhere if you dont mind.


----------



## 11 Bravo (Mar 12, 2004)

I have had 6 as an adult.

Currently have 4.

Ventana X-5

Ventana El Toro

Fisher Tassajara

A steel Specialized Hard Rock that is in the process of becoming another single speed.


----------



## Go Kart Motzart (Jan 2, 2004)

1- No name banana seat hand-me-down
2- Dirt Squirt mini BMX’er
3-Laguna GT (later to be Race Inc.) first Aluminum BMX bike. Very trick for it's time.
4- Kuwahara 24” wheel 12-speed road bike. Quickly trashed. Treated it like a mountain bike (somehow I discovered this on my own without Gary Fishers help).

Discovered girls, motorcycles, beer and cars. Didn’t ride for a while.

5- 90’ or 91’ GT Karakoram with an Rock Shox RS1. 
6, 7, 8- 3 GT Zaskars. My first custom build. 21 lbs. of full rigid overly harsh aluminum. Ouch.
9-GT Bravado. Pretty nice steel bike. Had the dorky “Groove tube”. Anyone remember those?
10- GT RTS-1 My introduction to the world of full suspension. “Downhill bike” old school style. 52 tooth chainring and a Action Tec 11t ti cog (Shimano only made a 12t back then). Club Roost Go-fast bar. First riser bar in these parts. Other DH guys made fun of my “cruiser bar”.
11- GT Pantera. Cheap aluminum hardtail to compliment my crappy pedaling RTS.
12- Giant Carbon/Aluminum lugged road bike.
13- GT LTS thermoplastic. I thought this was the trickest FS bike in the world. Judy DH, big wheels and tires. If I listen close I can still hear it squeak. 
14- GT Fury road bike.

Burned out on bikes after working at a shop, racing and commuting.

15- Cannondale Freeride. First triple clamp fork. 
16- Cannondale Jekyll with a Lefty. One of the best all-around bikes I have ever had.
17- Cannondale Bad Boy. 26” wheel hardtail disc frame with 700c raod wheels. I had been without a road bike for quite awhile and thought this would be a good comprimise. Fast as road bike, but just a bit heavier. 
18- GT Dhi. Awesome bike. Pedaled incredibly for a huge travel bike with a Monster T on the front. Actually did quite a few XC rides on this rig.
19- GT “Hans Rey” mod trials bike. I had done a couple stock trials events in the past, but a few spins on this rig told mod trials wasn’t for me.
20- Cannondale Gemini 2000. The Dhi was just too much and couldn’t take a triple. Nice bike, but never fit right.
21- Intense Uzzi SLX. Best all-around bike I’ve ever owned. Did everything from fast XC, epics and full DH runs.
22- Moots YBB with new XTR. It had been a long time since I’d had a light XC bike. It was a really sweet bike, but not even the YBB could save my back.
23- Intense Spider. Sold the Moots and switched everything to this frame. Fast as a hardtail, but smoothed out the bumps. Awesome race machine. When the 29’er version hit’s the streets I will have another.
24- Breezer Thunder- Always wanted one back in the day and picked this one off Ebay.
25- Early 90’s Bridgestone MB-Zip. Never ridden. Hangs in my house. Still has the nubs on the tires. Tom Ritchey made frame, all Suntour XC Pro and Mavic cranks and hubs. A work of art in my opinion.
26- Cannondale R3000 with 10 spd Dura-Ace. Saw it on the showroom floor and made the mistake of picking it up to see what it weighed. Sub-15 lbs. before pedals. 
27- Giant hardtail. 13.5” frame. Kind of a trials/dirt jump thing.
28- Intense 5.5. Just a longer travel version of the Spider. Great trail bike. I wish the geometry was bit more relaxed.
29- Karate Monkey Singlespeed. Life changer. My introduction to single speeding and big wheels. Allowed me to enjoy a hardtail again. It been rigid, front suspension, single speed, geared, riser bar, drop bar and Mary bar. If I could only have one bike the rest of my life I believe this would be it.
30- Surly 1x1. Only ridden a few times. Right now it’s fixed gear. Maybe that’s why I don’t ride it.
31- Intense Uzzi VPX. Built as a super heavy duty DH‘ish trailbike. Thought I would do a lot of Windrock DH, but after a few trips I realized that breaking my neck didn’t quite appeal to me anymore. Incredible bike though.
32- Isn’t here yet, but it will be spectacular. Independent Fabrication 29’er single speed. Can’t wait, but I feel like I’m cheatin’ on the Karate Monkey.

I omitted a few because they just kinda passed through my hands. Never really meant anything to me. Probably forgotten a couple too.


----------



## Fluffbomb (Aug 14, 2004)

13 proper bikes + 3 kids bikes.

Had a Pedal Kart to begin with.

Now have 3 working bikes & a frame.

Fluff


----------



## SeanL (May 4, 2005)

Let's see...

20" Redline (can't remember the model)
20" Hutch Trick Star 
20" Haro Master 
Giant Rainier
Santa Cruz Blur
There were also a couple of department store bikes that I had early on, so the total is 7 bikes.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

*Let me think...*

6...

(Kid bike) a little bmx
(Kid bike) "the white bike"
(Kid bike) i think it was called the big bear
(Kid bike) norco jammer
giant iguana
santa cruz heckler

still have 4


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

Does anyone read these after the first few posts?

Chronologically:

tiny blue Schwinn fixie with training wheels
black Huffy MX 20"

MTN:
1990 Lotus Viking
1991 Bridgestone MB-2
1994 S-Works M2
1996 WTB Steel Phoenix
1997 WTB Ti Phoenix
*1998 Ellsworth Specialist
2004 S-Works Epic
2005 Enduro Pro*

Road:
198X Schwinn Paramount
*199X Bridgestone RB-1
2004 Pegoretti Fina Estampa*

BMX: 
Rigor Mortis

Trials:
1994 Crestone Peak Mod
Custom Outback stock
*1999 Custom Curtlo stock*
Megamo Pro Mod
Megamo Pro Stock
Crescent Ilions stock
*Echo ES-4 Stock*
Echo Pure stock
*Coustellier St. Blaize Stock*

So that makes 22 if I counted correctly. I still own the ones in bold but two of the trials bikes are just frames at this point. A friend of mine has the S-Works M2 (it has a great build and he should post pics of it HINT HINT TOM!), which I still covet. Another friend has the Paramount roadie...which I would love to get back.


----------



## dyst0pia (Nov 11, 2005)

'03 Fisher Marlin
'03 Fisher Sugar 2+
'04 Jamis Dragon - Bought as frame-only and built up with parts from the Sugar
'00-'01 Diamondback Cyclocross Bike - my race cross bike for one season
'05 On-One il Pompino - I use it as a singlespeed cross race bike now, but it is a great commuter
'05 Cervelo Soloist - My road bike, 'tis a beautiful thing
'05 Turner Nitrous - My brand new mtb race frame that I havn't even seen in person yet, let alone ridden.

I am not off to a good start, 7 bikes in a little more than 2 years. Crap.

Doesn't help that I want to buy both a Turner 5-Spot and a Pugsley sometime in the near future. Eeek! Anybody have a rich uncle who would like to donate some money to a college student looking to expand his bike collection?


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

In order of ownership.

Mtn bikes:

Evans Cycles mtn bike
No-name elevated chainstay mtn bike
Marin Muirwoods
Answer Manitou HT
Extralite RC1
Surly 1x1
Bianchi BUSS
Phil Wood Pissoff

Road bikes:

Schwinn
Trek 930
Phil Wood TypeR SS bike


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I posted a list somewhere...but it's always changing.

12+ right now.

On the + side of 50 over the last 5 years.

All of it vintage (duh).


----------



## awdjunkie (Nov 30, 2005)

"Only" Seven

20" Ross BMX bike
Jamis Durango 26" mtn bike. ( My 1st mountian bike at age 11)
Scott Unitrack St
Klein Mantra

Currently own:

Cannondale Gemini 2000
Cannondale Rush 1000
Moser Cyclocross

Bryan


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

Lets see... 

Previously owned: 

- Some yellow 16" 
- Repco Hotfoot BMX 
- Repco 20"er 15 speed. 
- 2002 Giant Yukon (my first mountain bike). 
- 2004 Giant XTC2 

Currently: 

- 2005 Giant NRS Air 
- 2005 Cannondale R500 roadie 
- 1997 (??), Trek 930, Singlespeed. 

Now don't even get me started on the list of bikes i WANT!


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

wow, over an entire life....I bet I miss a few

in chrono order (I think)

1972 Free Sprirt (banana seat, apes, and playing card in spokes)
1978 Kia 10 Speed
1982 Motobecane 18 speed
1987 Cannondale R600
1988 Bottechia SLX
1988 Specialized Rockhopper Comp (1st mtb - woot)
1998 Raliegh M600
1999 Cannondale F1000
2000 Rocky Mt. Oxygen HT
2000 Diamonback Reactor bmx
2001 Rocky Mt. Blizzard (best xc ht ever!)
2001 Gunnar Roadie
2002 fixie project
2004 Santa Cruz Chameleon - current
2005 Santa Cruz Heckler - current
2005 Union St. Bikes Molly Maguire - current
2003 Lietspeed Vela - current


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Lifetime, I have no idea. Maybe 25 or so. 
Currently I have 2 single speed mnt bikes, a full suspension a 1X8 mnt bike and two fixies.Been thinking of getting a geared rodie, for the tour of Colorado next year, but might just do it on my fixie. Might throw a freewheel on the other side of my hub and just single speed it.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Good Post!*

Through childhood:

Tricycle
20" bmx murray/huffy style bike (started out with training wheels, but took those off shortly after)
Banana seat Murray

As a teen:

Sears Free spirit road bike

As an Adult

Ealry 70s Raleigh Professional steel road bike
Mid 80's Miele mtb
Trek ST120 mtb
Trek Y33 mtb
Trek VRX
Softride Norwester road bike
Catamount mtb

Currently

Raleigh Inferno mtb
Diamondback XTS Moto FR/DH
Banshee Morphine DJ/Urban
Raleigh Professional road bike
Raleigh Rush Hour track bike

Wow!! 16 bikes in a life time. Can't complain too much about that!


----------



## tronspecial (Sep 17, 2004)

wow, this is like group therapy for the unstable. That being said I'd better join in.
1st Raleigh Magnum (bmx)
2nd Raleigh mtb. my first "mountain" bike, rigid w five gears.
3rd Trek antelope 800 (red), Overend had nothing on me baby!
4th '96 Specialized rockhopper. high school graduation pres. from parents.
5th Klein Mantra. replacement for stole rockhopper.
6th Kona NuNu. this bike took me to moab and lived w/ me in salt lake.
7th Diamond back xlink. 1st fs. rig. purchased w/ insurance money from wrecking jeep.
8th Specialized p3. this thing taught me to be tech.
9th Specialized bighit(blue)Can you say life changing.
10th kona stinky
11th specialized demo9dh. whereas the bighit was life changing,this...spiritual.
12th vpfree. boght it to sell it so it doesnt really count.(no im not a shop emp)
13th dmr sidekick. skatepark goodtimes on 26's
14th Specialized enduro sx trail. maybe the best bike ever. EVER!
15th Specialized demo8pro. what!
16th felt f1x cross bike.

there you have it. Listing those brought back some good feelings. Its interesting to me to revisit the amount of blood sweat and tears (from all aspects of my life) were poured into these amalgamations of metal and plastic. Wouldnt trade a second of it. Nope. I truly love this "mountain biking"


----------



## brianthebiker (Nov 1, 2005)

- JCPenny yellow banana seater(~1978)
- Schwinn Le Tour (~1984)
- Schwinn Sierra (1994) (my first mtb)
- Trek Y-22 (1996) (my first FS)
- Trek 1500 (2004)
- Gary Fisher Marlin (2005)

Currently own 3, but have 2 I ride on a regular basis.


----------



## habernac (Apr 12, 2005)

1970s CCM 
green banana seat bike
Leader banana seat - gold
Kuwahara BMX
82 Redline 600a BMX* - still have the frame
86 Redline RL20 freestyler
88 Macleod's POS MTB
90 GT Timberline
91 Tech XTC
96 Schwinn Homegrown
00 Schwinn Rocket 88
00 KHS roadie*
00 Rocky Mountain Hammer*
02 Gary Fisher Sugar 3+
98 Lemond Chambery carbon roadie*
03 Rocky Mountain ETSX 30
06 Santa Cruz Blur LT*

16, damn! never counted them all before. *asterisk ones I still own.


----------



## Clanky (Sep 8, 2004)

*Hmmm...*

I can't remember how many I had as a kid, but in 9 years I've been MTBing I've had at least 16 bikes. I have hard copies of Pics of a lot of them but just a few on my hardrive right now....


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

With MY memory? Oh boy....

trike
some orange "thing" with solid rubber wheels (orange? Mom, wtf were you thinking?!)
purple banana seat bike
black bmx, bought at police auction
white bmx, bought at police auction
Norco bmx, ano blue frame with blue pads - I was "the kid" that year (stolen shortly after)
another black bmx, used from LBS
chrome bmx
old school mtbk
Norco bmx, chrome, hand-be-down from best friend that moved to Italy
GT Timberline (? white with black stripes, circa early '90's)
Trek something-or-other, aluminum with neon green joints (dubbed "flexy flyer")
Maxam LightHeavyweight (first realy mtbk?)
Trek road bike

this leads to the current stable;
K2 ProFlex 3000 ("Frank")
K2 ProFlex 5000 (frame, building it up now)
got the Maxam back

Two bike's right now, both rideable. Working on a third.

There's a few more in the i'm forgetting, but who's counting? They were all fun, free'd me, educated me and gave me joy. I've worked on more bike's than i've owned.  Or is that a good thing?


----------



## 1 Gear Racing (Sep 30, 2005)

There are currently 10 in my garage.

00 Fuji Sagres
9? Cannondale SR600 - Road Single Speed
02 Cannondale R1000 - Road
01 Cannondale RT1000
99 Cannondale F1000
05 Cannondale F4000
02 Cannondale Scalpel 2000
04 Cannondale 1FG
04 Cannondale Cyclocross Disc
06 GF Rig


----------



## miksibis (Jul 12, 2005)

*never enough bikes*

as i have told my wife on many occasions there are far worse habits to have. mine is akin to an addiction.

ibis ss with s&s couplers for travel.
ibis mojo geared.
ibis mojo single speed.
ibis cousin it tandem.

ibis spanky road.
landshark road.
holland road.
caloi branded eddy merckx road. (sean yates' paris roubaix bike with shock)
caloi branded eddy merckx time trial bike (sean yates tdf time trial bike).
rossin ghibli road. (restored with croce d'aune....pretty)
lippy road tandem.
motobecane fixed road. (inexpensive but nice winter trainer)

guerciotti cross.
redline cross.

1964 j.c.higgins tank cruiser restored. (50 pound tank)

i scared myself as i was typing the list as i had gone down to 10 but am back to 14+ and always looking for something fun. still looking to replace by old bontrager race light or perhaps get modern with the new ibis silk carbon.


----------



## Bob Scott (Jan 26, 2017)

About 30. And no I not exaggerating. I use to collect old Schwinns. I now have 2 vintage mountain bikes and a GT mountain bike.


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

25 including a couple of road bikes from my early days. Not many, imo, since I'm 61 and have been riding semi-consistently since the early 80s. Four now. Two are regularly ridden, and two are kept on hand for visitors. Could use a couple more, but family CFO says no.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

sgltrak said:


> 19 total, including childhood bikes. I bought all but the first two (parents bought them - I was under 10) and I can still remember every one. This number represents an average of just one every other year of my life, so it doesn't seem that bad.
> 6 currently - nothing fancy - couple of cruisers, coffee shop bike, ss, rigid, and soft tail


Zombie thread from 12 years ago! My number has increased to 31 total, not including my wife's and kids' bikes. Currently I have 10 bikes, 8 of which are complete and rideable.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

fifteen.

my childhood tricycle, a purple 20 inch wheel murray and the red white and blue hand-me-down sears free spirit road bike from my brother.

years do not indicate model years, rather, they are the year i remember purchasing the bikes:

1988 (?): univega alpina uno
1994: kona fire mountain
1996: GT karakoram
1998: ibis alibi #1
1999: ibis alibi #2
2002: santa cruz superlight
2009(?) schwinn fastback CX 
2009: KHS solo one
2011: GT CX series 1
2012: marin pine mountain 29er
2015 surly karate monkey
2017 marin hawk hill


----------



## gravityryder26 (Feb 11, 2013)

I've owned several in my lifetime.

I currently own four;

2008 Black Market Mob
2008 SX Trail II
2010 Cove Shocker
2015 Specialized Crave 29'r Hardtail


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

Bob Scott said:


> About 30. And no I not exaggerating. I use to collect old Schwinns. I now have 2 vintage mountain bikes and a GT mountain bike.


Which GT?


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

sgltrak said:


> Zombie thread from 12 years ago! My number has increased to 31 total, not including my wife's and kids' bikes. Currently I have 10 bikes, 8 of which are complete and rideable.


I was waiting for someone to point that out...

2005...2005...2005...1 hour ago!!


----------



## davidbeinct (Dec 6, 2007)

Little red bike, started with training wheels.
Banana seat bike with 5-speeds and suicide shifter, I think maybe a Colombia.
First "road" bike, a no-name 10-speed with cantilever brakes. I thought because it had cantilevers it was a good bike. This was not true.
First good bike, spent my own money on it. $350. My dad thought I was crazy. It was an orange Kabuki 10-speed with chrome lugs. Wish I still had that one.
Traded that in on a Univega 12!-speed. Holy cow, six in the back!
Traded that in on a Specialized Expedition. 18-speed set up for touring. Wish I still had that.
GT 14-speed. Gave that one to my brother.
Jamis Nova. Made that a parts bike for a:
Soma Double Cross disk. Still have this one with two wheelsets, one road and one 'cross.
Started mountain biking when I got the Jamis.
Specialized Stumpjumper 26" hardtail. Made this a parts bike for my wife when I built a:
Titus Motolite 26". Got the frame from Speedgoat and went all out on the parts.
Also briefly owned a cheap bikes direct 29" single speed. Bought that for bike paths with a tote-a-bike towing the youngest. I've recently sold that to a friend who wanted a "real" mountain bike.
So, I've owned an even dozen bikes, of which I currently own two. The GT is also still on the road as my brothers bike.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Hmm this is a hard list.

42 is my count. But I probably missed some.

1. Bannana seat bike
2. 16inch BMX
3. 85 20inch Norco micro mountaineer.
4. 88 26inch Tech Cross roads
5. 92 Rocky Mountain Hammer
6. 1994 Specialized Epic road bike
7. 1993 Rocky Mountain Edge
8. 1995 Rocky Mountain Edge
9. 1995 Rocky Mountain Vertex
10. 1996 Norco Torrent (All time favorite bike)
11. 1997 Gary Fisher Joshua 
12. 1998 Gary Fisher Joshua
13. 1999 Rocky Mountain Vertex
14. 2000 Kona Kula
15. 2001 Santa Cruz Bullet
16. 2002 Brodi Romulus
17. 2004 Specialized Allez
18. 2005 Kona Jake the Snake
19. 2006 Norco EX1.0 FS
20. 2007 Norco EX1.0 HT
21. 2006 Norco Road bike. (forget the model)
22. 2007 Speciized Allez road bike
23. 2008 Orbea Alma
24. 2009 Orbea Oiz
25. 2010 Orbea Oiz
26. 2011 Orbea Alma
27. 2012 Orbea Oiz
29. 2012 Orbea Occam
30. 2010 Orbea Lobular
31. 2011 Orbea Orca
32. 2013 Orbea Alma
33. 2014 Orbea Oiz
34. 2014 Santa Cruz 5010
35. 2015 Orbea Oiz
36. 2016 Orbea Oiz
37. 2014 Orbea Rallon
38. 2016 Orbea Occam
39. 2016 Norco Sasquach (Fat bike)
40. 2017 Orbea Alma
41. 2015 Ibis Hokalugi
42. 2018 Orbea Rallon


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

davidbeinct said:


> Specialized Expedition. 18-speed set up for touring. Wish I still had that.


Me too. Great bike. 1983-84?


----------



## JJ Welks (Jan 15, 2015)

Probably 3 from Walmart (last being a mongoose full suspension, felt so bad ass rolling that thing out of the store lol). Then I got a Diamond back hard tail in 2006 from Dicks Sporting Goods, then my Giant Yukon in 2009, and finally my Anthem in 2015, both from LBS. Only the last 2 I still have in possession.


----------

